
An example of an engaging "404 Not Found" page - ColinWright
http://null.kiwi.net/foo/404.php?m=1
======
ColinWright
I posted this earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122804>

It got flagged, and someone suggested that the title alone might make some
people flag it without reading.

    
    
        I nearly flagged it based on the title alone ...
        It screams "someone tried to post a link to HN
        but pasted the url in wrong". -- mooism
    

So this is a re-submit in case you flagged it without reading and in fact
would be interested, or in case you missed it because it got flagged, when
perhaps it shouldn't.

------
lazugod
This 404 page isn't used - any mistyped kiwi.net URLs just redirect to the
homepage.

